# 450 rwhp?



## Dan81 (Jan 22, 2009)

My goal is 450 rwhp with my 2004 5.7 stock LS1 so what do you think about these? I am going to my local shop that works with the LS1 engines but I want to know what you guys think first because I really have no clue and I learned about this stuff from searching the site here. 

FAST intake manifold
Trickflow heads
High Tech cam package
LPE fuel pump
K&N CAI
Pedders Track 2
Flowmaster exhaust
LT Headers

My questions are:
1. How much horsepower do you think is possible from all of this on my 
stock LS1?
2. I know it is going to be pricey so what should I start out with first?
3. Would you recommend anything else?

Thanks


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I've seen an LS1 camaro with cam, FAST intake, long tubes, full exhaust, and I think an ignition upgrade reach 422 rwhp, I would think the heads could easily get you there, but it all depends.


----------

